# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Portola High School Looking to Raise money for 3D Printer via Kickstarter

## Eddie

A high school in Northern California is currently looking to raise money for a MakerBot Replicator via Kickstarter.  The teacher in charge of the campaign has tried other methods of funding to no avail, so he has turned to Kickstarter.  Best of luck to this school.  I hope they get the funding needed.  It seems like they are well on their way.  Read more about this at: http://3dprint.com/4325/portola-high...ter-3d-printer

----------


## DTaylor

I just backed!  I hope they get the funding they need also!  It's very important for children to be exposed to 3D printing in schools.  This is indeed a technology that will be a large part of their lives later on...

----------


## intohim

I just backed it for a very small amount.  I hope they get it.

----------

